# laser grips + lefty



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

Any one with laser grips on a 1911, if you shoot left handed does your grip interfere with the laser?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I had them on my Commander before I stopped carrying it. I do weak-hand (left) practice every time I train. The laser worked fine, no issues for me at all.

I do have issues with Glock CT unit, but the one for the 1911 is excellent.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Interestingly, it works better for lefties than righties. Safety Rule Three says "Keep your finger off the trigger until the sights are on the target." But, if you keep your trigger finger alongside the frame until the red dot is on the target, it will never happen -- the trigger finger blocks the red dot!


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the info guys. I hope two be purchasing a 1911 in a week or two and would really like the laser grips i think. Mike, I considered the grips for my Glock two but thought being a lefty they may not work properly, guess I was right. Glad I didn't shell out the cash only to be disappointed.


----------



## jmark999 (Mar 11, 2008)

If the lefty thing is an issue, I believe that Crimson Trace has a lefty solution. Not 100% sure, but been researching my own purchase and believe that I read that...


----------

